# Boarding barns in Virginia Beach?



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

So there's a very, very slight chance that I could possibly go to college in Virginia. So anyone board in or near Virginia Beach? 
That's where the school is located and I found out there a farm/horse area called Pungo (I think) that's nearby. At the moment I don't care what the price is, I just want to see what there is in that area. I would prefer a dressage barn, but as long as it's english riding, I'm good.Thanks a ton!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

would you bring mis take? [so sorry if i spelt her name wrong..]


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

That's the thing, Amanda... (Oh and it's Miss Take now ) I've been thinking, but it sounds insane to ship and fly an 18 year old horse to VA when she's never even been out of state. She's in perfect shape right now, at 16, but I don't know if the change from warm weather all-around to real winters would be too hard for an 18 year old... I really don't know what i'd do with her, but I know that I don't want to sell her, I want to be her forever home. So I'm stuck at the moment. :?


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone know?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I found some, I'm not sure there any your area though!
http://www.arborgatefarm.com/
http://www.horseboarding.com/Community/DisplayAd.asp?id=1130
http://www.easydoesitranch.net/
http://www.heroncreekfarm.com/

Hope I helped!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you! I've look at them all and found a few more on my own as well.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.virginiaequestrian.com/main.cfm?action=Classifieds&sub=view&ID=31372


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

